

PageRank on Hadoop - helwr
http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/Cloud9/docs/content/pagerank.html

======
mark_l_watson
Good example from a very good book (I have been reading it the last two days):
<http://www.umiacs.umd.edu/~jimmylin/book.html>

Hadoop, Mahout, Pig, etc. are great tools - at least for my work, they are
game changers because they provide an inexpensive way to run large problems.
As I blogged about last night, I am also reading the in-progress work "Mahout
in Action" - another good resource.

